# bear recurves



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Get the numbers and specs and post them, someone could probably tell you.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

double post sorry


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Some Bears were made for resale through stores like Sears and Kmart. From what I have seen they did not have the traditional Bear coin medalion however the one I had, did say Bear, but no medalion. I used to have one called Black Panther, I have since traded it. I am not sure if any were made with no Bear identification at all.

As Red says, get us some pics, that would help


----------

